
Linux gaming is BETTER than windows? - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T_-HMkgxt0
======
linsomniac
Back in 1998, a group of my friends and I all built "Celeron 300A Dual CPU"
boxes, to, among other things, play Starcraft under WINE.

At the time, with a little bit of PCB modification, you could modify the
relatively inexpensive 300A CPUs ($150 each IIRC), and get them to run in dual
socket boards at 450MHz. I recall the similar CPU rated for 450MHz dual socket
being $500 or $1000 each.

Windows, at the time, had no ability to run on multi-processor machines, where
Linux had pretty good support for it already.

So one could run StarCraft under WINE under Linux, spread out some different
tasks like graphics from the body of the game engine, and run the game
significantly faster under Linux than under Windows.

------
musicale
Not really.

But I'm glad that Steam and WINE exist.

